# Few newbie questions on the S14



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Since my beloved B12 was totalled, I intend on getting a S14 240sx sometime. Seen them going at really good prices everywhere.
>How difficult is it to swap the front end of a '97 or up if I have, say, a '95?
>I understand the SR20DET swap can be easy, but how much potential does the KA24DE have?
>How relable is the car really, as far as the KA24? Do I have to worry about puking a rod?
>Is the handling as good as DSM's? I know the S13 is used extensively for drift racing, but I tend to want my tires to stay planted 
>Also, how much on average does it wiegh? I know the SR20 swap will drop the weight some.

Overall, I love the S13, but the S14 even more. The interior caught my attention the most. You kinda sit nice and low just like my old Eclipse. Driving my B12, I felt like I was in a truck sometimes 
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

the s14 is a damn fine car, even the plain vanilla with the four lug wheels. mine went through quite a bit...redlined it a couple times and no volcanic rods. the only probs i had after seven years was that dreaded timing chain rattle (discussed elsewhere), and she had problems stopping. better wheels, tires, and brakes should fix that problem, but not all since it is a rwd with rwd cats and dogs (poor wet weather traction). the first month i had it, a bolt holding the alternator came off, hit the fan, and was ricocheted out onto the pavement. it ran just fine, and i promptly took her to a nearby nissan dealer where it was replaced under warranty

the interior is quite nice, i loved the low-slung position and the cabin is like a shrunken version of the skyline. the shifter was superb, and i liked having the smooth armrest at a good height (with the seatback tilted modestly i could put an elbow on it and still reach the wheel and stick just fine). the only negative was the parking brake tended to jab my thigh if i wasn't careful  

i've heard that the pedals are perfectly placed for heel-and-toe driving, but i never mastered it (and rarely wear the soft tennis shoes recommended for this venture). that will be important if you want to drift turn, or so i hear  

before some of the veterans ream me a new one...the ka24 is a truck engine. it is stout, with gobs of torque to replace the turbo that became nearly extinct over the years. it was economical to take that engine out of their b series pickups and breathe on it to refine it for the 240; i hear the ka24de was developed here in the states, and was sent back to japan in the smyrna tn built altimas (somewhat novel approach to get around import quotas, or so i hear), but of course the sylvias didn't need a big n/a motor when it had a fine engine in the sr20 series. my personal observation? the ka24de sounds like a truck engine, it's not smooth like the sr20 series, not by a long shot

i asked a mechanic about putting the '97+ mask and hood on my '96 once, and he said it couldn't be done :bs: the corner lamps would have to remain '96s unless you modify the fender, but i looked at the projector beam headlight setup and i can't see why it won't fit. but the lights, grill, hood, and bumper would have to be swapped as a set, i predict

the 240 was a lightweight for such a refined car...2813 lbs for a plain vanilla with a stick, up to 2888 for an se with auto. the se weighed 13 pounds more than the plain 240, including the trunk spoiler and five lug aluminum wheels

one thing about the 240, it has a hell of a tight turn radius. it was a selling point the salesman emphasized on my test drive...it's a dream for donuts, and makes it easy to park (if the long doors don't pose a problem). my current spec v has abysmal turning radius considering it's barely a half inch longer in wheelbase (must be the fatter wheels...)

good luck in your 240sx hunt, she's a fine machine

Lurker Above


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

About time someone decided to help me out. Thanks alot. I have decided to go ahead and get a B12, sports coupe version. They look sweet as hell. I don't know, but it may be that a B12 was my first car and I had no problems with it, so i'll stick with it. Why ruin such a good thing.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

them's the ones with the razor-sharp front end, right? no shortage of parts in the old nismo catalog i have, too...have fun with your b12  

yeah, the s14 was more luxury than performance...when it came out, people instantly compared it to the lexus sc300 which it slightly resembled. i've seen more women driving it than men in my seven year stint, and have never seen one here in the states all tricked out, usually very stock  in japan, the K's edition had the five-lug wheels and the like-buttah sr20det, so there were more race mods around

Lurker Above


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I seriously need to get the Nismo catalouge. The reason for liking the S14's is the body style. Anyway, what's wrong with the SC300? 2JZ-GE, I couldn't complain


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

KA24DE is an awesome engine in terms of reliability,but not exactly powerful in stock form.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the KA24DE may not be a powerful car stock but i believe that it has more potential for power than the SR20. dropping an SR20 in will drop a few pounds, but the KA24 makes up for that and more in the torque that it will produce. it will also cost you less to fully build a KA vs the SR. just my thoughts.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Any capability of a CA16DET swap, or would that be only in the S13, which would look mighty good in my driveway


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

hey Lurker Above, That is some really good info man. I am in the same boat, the looking for a 240 one that is. I want to find a 96 that is in good shape and is STOCK or atleast mostly. Question? Opinions on doing the SR20DET swap or just doing the bolt on turbo to the KA24? If I can afford it I would opt for pulling the KA and "building" it from the inside out for B( * Y * )ST!

thanks


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Well at least i'm getting rid of this Grand Prix real soon. Most likely for a 89 Prelude 2.0s with a 5 speed. If I can't get that, i'll get a 93 Tercel with a 5 speed (1.5L EFI, oh well) for $400, beautiful shape. Sooner or later i'll get a S14. Plan on having that and a KN13 Pulsar SE. 2 cars are better than one


----------



## stevekolar (Oct 14, 2008)

*Gotta love the KA!*

I stumbled upon my 240 and love it. I have rebuilt mine with forged rods and pistons and it is ready for a turbo. The power is awesome now and the engine is a piece of cake to pull and work on. Two guys and an hour and a half and the engine and trans is on the floor. A turbo KA will smake a SR and it is waaaaaaaay easier to throw on a turbo than waste the time and money on an engine swap. I do agree on the brakes though and i heard you can put 300zx rotors and calipers on to fix that. Go with the KA it is worth it.


----------

